
Inquiry finds FBI sued Apple to unlock phone without considering all options - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/27/inquiry-finds-fbi-sued-apple-to-unlock-phone-without-considering-all-options/
======
mrguyorama
They didn't want an unlocked iPhone, they wanted a precedent.

I'll never understand why law enforcement get's so upset about their job being
difficult. It's SUPPOSED to be difficult. That's the whole point of "Rights"

~~~
colejohnson66
Because there are LEOs who genuinely believe that because they protect people
like child predators, that nobody should have those protections. After all,
you have nothing to hide, right?

